# DWA licence? ?



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi all. Now this probably sounds like a stupid question, but can you obtain a DWA licence just to have, and not necessarily have to obtain any venomous creatures? Don't have any immediate plans on getting any animals that require the licence, jist like the thoughts of having it for now...

Does sound a bit daft haha..


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

sp1d8r said:


> Hi all. Now this probably sounds like a stupid question, but can you obtain a DWA licence just to have, and not necessarily have to obtain any venomous creatures? Don't have any immediate plans on getting any animals that require the licence, jist like the thoughts of having it for now...
> 
> Does sound a bit daft haha..


Sounds a bit daft paying for a liscence if you're not gonna reap the benefits......:whistling2:


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

Only £80, not a grand. Didn't say I wasn't going to buy any, just no immediate plans. The app form mentions species you want to purchase and public liability insurance details so probabky not feasible. ...


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

sp1d8r said:


> Only £80, not a grand. Didn't say I wasn't going to buy any, just no immediate plans. The app form mentions species you want to purchase and public liability insurance details so probabky not feasible. ...


Nice and cheap where you are too, over here its £175 annual fee. Chuffed when I found that out 

Yeah I thought on application you had to have an insurance bloke come and check out all your enclosures for security etc etc. So If you do get the liscence, I'd imagine you'd have to at least have the set up ready 

Having said that, I havent read too much into it just yet so don't quote me on that :lol:


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

HowseR21 said:


> Nice and cheap where you are too, over here its £175 annual fee. Chuffed when I found that out
> 
> Yeah I thought on application you had to have an insurance bloke come and check out all your enclosures for security etc etc. So If you do get the liscence, I'd imagine you'd have to at least have the set up ready
> 
> Having said that, I havent read too much into it just yet so don't quote me on that :lol:


£175!! Thats pretty steep like...I just liked the the thoughts of saying I had a licence and not necessarily have to buy any yet :lol2: I'll fone the doe who supply them and enquire :2thumb:


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

sp1d8r said:


> £175!! Thats pretty steep like...I just liked the the thoughts of saying I had a licence and not necessarily have to buy any yet :lol2: I'll fone the doe who supply them and enquire :2thumb:


It could be a lot worse, Ive got a friend who reckons the DWA liscence in his area is £2500 :gasp:


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

There's way more to it than handling over some cash, and getting a bit of paper. Setting up a room can cost thousands of pounds, and then you need to pay hundreds more to have it inspected. If it was that easy, this section would be whole lot busier. Why don't you just print one out, and pretend to have one? It's essentially the same thing. Just costs less


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

coldestblood said:


> There's way more to it than handling over some cash, and getting a bit of paper. Setting up a room can cost thousands of pounds, and then you need to pay hundreds more to have it inspected. If it was that easy, this section would be whole lot busier. Why don't you just print one out, and pretend to have one? It's essentially the same thing. Just costs less


Don't worry I know that, If and when I decide to go down the DWA route, I know the licence isn't just handed over to me :lol2:


----------

